# Canada issues first parent and grandparent super visa



## Editor (Aug 20, 2009)

Canada’s first parent and grandparent super visa has already been issued in a matter of weeks in a move aimed at reuniting families. *Jason Kenney, Minister of Citizenship, Immigration and Multiculturalism announced that the first visa was processed in just two weeks. ‘We pledged to process the parent and grandparent super visa in less than [...]

Click to read the full news article: Canada issues first parent and grandparent super visa...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

